# Baby Carp



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone!I'm new to OGF.I hope maybe I can get some help here.I made a couple Whistler bait traps and I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find some waters with baby carp in it around Columbus or Buckeye Lake.I fish for Shovelhead and this happens to be my favorite bait.I just cant find that many carp under 12 or 13 inches long.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I *think* they sell carp for bait at the Fisherman's Warehouse down on the south side. I am pretty sure I saw carp on the bait sign last time I was there.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't want to buy Israeli Carp.I spent well over a grand last year on bait.I'm just looking for some canals or old goldfish ponds to throw my traps in.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe you should check the Regulations a little closer. You could get a big surprise. This is taken from th DNR site on fish traps. 

"MINNOW OR BAIT FISH TRAPS- It is illegal for anglers to possess or use a minnow or bait fish trap larger than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in width. Additionally, possessing or using a minnow or bait fish trap with an opening larger than one inch is illegal."

Couldn't get a very big Carp through a 1" diameter hole.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoops.I did not know that.Looks like I'll just catch them with a hook and line.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

small carp are the one baitfish i have not been able to find in enough numbers to catch on a regular basis. anymore i just buy them,... i know some folks how catch them in paylakes on worms, i guess from guys dumping them after the night, still paying for them though


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i catch them on hook and line in the river in august. I usually look for shallows off of a current edge or the best i find is a creek that feeds the river. Usually the best is the creeks that feed lakes at metro parks that come from the river


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> i catch them on hook and line in the river in august. I usually look for shallows off of a current edge or the best i find is a creek that feeds the river. Usually the best is the creeks that feed lakes at metro parks that come from the river


Thanks man.Thats what I was thinking.How big of a carp would you guys use?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

up to 12 inches usually


----------

